# Tank mates for a 20L gallon tank



## hedgepods (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi! I'm new to the fish keeping hobby! I've had bettas (in bowls... unfortunately...) and a family fish tank before, but now I have my own fish! I currently have a male halfmoon in QT because he has a mild case of fin rot. He's in a 2.5 gallon while I treat him and cycle his new home- my 20L gallon I originally had a hamster in, but I cleaned it and added more aquarium silicone to the sides. It's going to be a planted tank! I'm very excited. :>

My betta has an extremely mild temperment; he hardly flares and mostly likes to explore his tank or rest in his plants. I feel like he would be a good candidate for a community betta! (of course, if it doesn't work out I will simply move him back to the 2.5 until I get him his own 5 gallon)

My question is, I have a lot of picks for tank mates and I'm unsure what to get! I don't know too much about betta companionship, so I thought I'd come here!

My current picks are: harlequin rasboras, neon tetras, zebra or leopard danios, female guppies and platys. Bottom feeder wise I want corydoras and possibly kuhli loaches. I love ADFs and snails as well!

I would love to know how many fish I can add aside from the betta, I don't want to overstock! And which species would be best. Or if there's any species that would work better. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## CometTails (Feb 20, 2017)

really it all boils down to temperment. if you have a mild one that dosent really care you can keep anything. my i have a goant betta who is extremely aggresive and will go after anything smaller than him so test his tempermwnt and that might lemit you on what you can get.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## CometTails (Feb 20, 2017)

me* giant*

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## halleyana (May 25, 2016)

Your stocking also depends on your filtration capacity. Aqadvisor is a good tool to start determining stocking.

My 20 long has a female betta, peppered corys, platys, nerites, and some red cherry shrimp. It's really up to you, I love the platys, but only if you're okay with babies. I've only ever had one betta who couldn't coexist in a community tank. Making sure the tank is densely planted will help a ton as well.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you only list female Guppies because you've heard Betta can't co-exist with male Fancy Guppies know that it is a myth. If a Betta can't live with male Fancy Guppies it can't live with anything.

Avoid very zippy fish like most Danios (except is CPD/Celestial Pearl Danio). And heavily plant. Most assume the heavy planting is for the safety of the other fish but it isn't....it's as much for the Betta who are not always comfortable with a lot of movement. The plants provide a Betta with a retreat of sorts and, if done right, places to rest.


----------



## hedgepods (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks for all the help guys! I'll try out that Aquadvisor website tomorrow. Filter wise, I'm planning on a Fluval c2. 

And about guppies- I didn't know that! I actually prefer the soft coloring on female guppies so that's why I specified, lol.


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

Many small fish can work if they have similar preferred temperature and you get a big enough school to reduce aggression. 

You might look at the stock list on msjinkzd's website for small fish, and check seriouslyfish.com for their requirements. 

Or you can consider fish from a similar area and go for a biotope tank, I love those. I have a 20L community tank with a very chill betta (even fine with the shrimp). But my last guy couldn't even live with a nerite. Sounds like you know what you're doing with cycling and a back up plan and such 

My personal opinion on your list:
Harlequin rasboras are compatible. I kinda prefer CPDs

Neon tetras, need a big school to avoid aggression... Ember tetras are great...

zebra or leopard danios might be too whizzy nippy stressful

Female guppies and platys. Sure. I'm not a livebearer fan, but many are.

Bottom feeder wise I want corydoras and possibly kuhli loaches. Cory temperature ranges can be cooler, just check carefully.

I love ADFs and snails. I have snails and ADFs. The frogs are great. But I have found it *very* hard to feed the frogs in a community tank. It's been maybe a month, and I try something new every couple days :/ the fish get to any food on the substrate first, even in the dark- and the frogs never succeed at catching things in the water column even when carefully aimed while others are distracted (My betta is a gorgeous bottom feeding pig and the cpd's are fast and happy to eat in the water or from the bottom...)


----------

